# Sunrise over the lake



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like a place we used to hunt in Upson County!  Great photo!  

BTW, glad somebody suggested starting this forum!


----------

